# Clamps ANYONE? 6pc $200 Rockler deal



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey all,
Just saw this at Rockler, not the sizes I need but a great deal. 
https://www.rockler.com/bessey-k-body-revo-jr-6-piece-parallel-clamp-pack


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to educate LJ woodies about a good offer *ChefH'*.

*Bessey K Body* are great clamps and any savings is a bonus… not sure where the *Jr.* fits into the picture…

However, spare shekels not limiting, I would recommend looking at the *Revo KREV* clamps, and if you already have a swag of 'em… suggest checking out the *Revo KREV Jaws*... though this variety are best suited for long clamps with "shortened" requirement.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

The junior version isn't as stout as the Revo. Still, they are decent light clamps, though for a couple more shekels (to borrow from LBD) you can get the big ones.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Duck, you feelin' okay…? not quite your usual tone,

But… when you run the numbers the Jr. is a pretty good clamp to save $94 of those shekels


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Duck, you feelin okay…? not quite your usual tone,
> 
> But… when you run the numbers the Jr. is a pretty good clamp to save $94 of those shekels
> 
> ...


Them there savings are *beefy deers*... *big bucks*!

Not knocking the price/quality… On behalf of the silent majority of LJers, I thank you for the heads-up.

To bolster ones *"you can't have enough clamps"* adage, they're an ideal addition… I'm just making others aware that if they plan to go ape******************** and buy 10 sets, maybe hold back a set or 2 and invest some shekels in a couple of *KREV*s.
I have a swag of lightweight clamps that could benefit from these upgrades, however, unfortunately for me, shipping to Australia would inflate the cost or them to that of *Au*.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You can have enough amd too many. If there of value , buy them..


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL, Duck & Jack, I've actually come to discover that you can have TOO MANY crappy clamps, I'm down to like 1.5 dozen of the quick clamps that I was buying like mad when I was a noob, + everyone gave them to me as gifts, will likely put them into the garage sale this spring, okay for light little stuff, but they suck when you need to clamp something and NOT have the pieces move ….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LOL, Duck & Jack, I ve actually come to discover that you can have TOO MANY crappy clamps,...
> 
> - ChefHDAN


*NO, NO, No, no, oooooo!* Please don't blaspheme… while it probably should be reworded *"you cant have enough GOOD clamps"*, there is a place for the crappy ones.

So you spill some glue on them, bah-humbug… stick them to the concrete with super-glue, who cares… paint them irridescent pink accidentally, SWMBO will love them… toss them at door-knockers, no great loss (the knockers I mean, might miss the clamp if you *miss* the knocker).

I have found that there are times when I don't want that extra force, but keep gravitating towards white-knuckle fever every time I get a grip on a clamp. Forcing a crappy clamp may just make it hold two pieces of paper together.

To me, the only redundant clamp is a dead clamp… and it has to be dead for at least 6 months.

OK. Maybe if it's totally rusted up… but then it can be a "weight clamp".


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Most of my Besse parallel clamps are the full size, but I do have some Revo Jrs, and they work quite well on lighter glue ups, stuff like cutting boards and such where you don't need a lot of pressure to get a good set. That large bearing face, and their parallelism are the best part of the deal, so if you didn't need heavy pressure they would be a good clamp to fill in.

For anyone who knows about them they remind me of the old, now dead, HF parallel clamps, a shame they don't make them anymore, now they were bang for the buck.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Good morning gang. Woke up to 25° and a heat pump trying like hell to keep up. The rental we are in is one of the original villas built over 30 years ago. Insulation is not the best. It also has single pane windows. So, yeah, it's going to struggle. We should get into the 60's later today. No 70's forecast for the rest of January. Brrr….. Maybe I should have hung on to those big honkin' boots. LOL

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

This guy still doesn't have enough clamps:










His shop is impressive, maybe even makes the Duck's empire seem like living in a refrigerator box behind the bus station (No offense intended LBD! no sign of a laser cutter. 8^)

Long video, you can skip around to see the goody bits. Surprised that being German, no wall of Festool systainer shrine.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

If the wall is full, he's not clamping anything Another guy like me.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> If the wall is full, he s not clamping anything Another guy like me.
> 
> - Ocelot


Yeah, the shop is basically spotless, all hat, no cattle.

In some views you can see where he used pliers on the handles to get more force/better grip, BTDT 8^)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... no cattle.
> - splintergroup


I *herd* that!

Saw (FF a bit) through the video with my *inventory list*... USPS is gonna get a bit more business… but, I refuse to buy a bloody broom… SWMBO might start driving again.


----------

